# AR15 Clips



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I was in a very well known local gun shop a couple weeks ago and overheard a store employee talking about ARs to a customer. Giving him all the specs and explaining the gun and I couldn't help to cringe a little every time he called the mag a clip. It's kinda a pet peeve more than anything for me but if you are selling guns at a shop please learn your shit. Saying clip numerous times in the conversation had me all winged out. Guess good help is hard to find. Just my worthless rant for the day.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Where was it Chase?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Damn and yall say I complain about the littlest things ??????????? LOL
But I do agree that bothers me.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

The difference in me and you is I don't do it a few times a week. Just sayin.

John, take a wild guess.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Yep. That one gets me too...


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Splittine said:


> The difference in me and you is I don't do it a few times a week. Just sayin.
> 
> John, take a wild guess.


Yep we are SOOOOO different.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> The difference in me and you is I don't do it a few times a week. Just sayin.
> 
> John, take a wild guess.


Jay's!!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

John B. said:


> Jay's!!!


Nope


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn dog hunters and their big gay Whoppers.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

Colt magazine advertisement from 1963


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Gunclip.net*

This site has a ton of different magazines for sales
Gunclip.net


----------



## cone (Sep 15, 2011)

Sometimes I've been known to load my AR magazines from clips with a spoon.  Bob


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Chase.... you wanna buy some clips fer an AR? I must have about 10 clips spare that I could part with. The clips are metal. The clips have green/grey followers. These clips are still in the package. These are really nice clips bit not the nicest clips I have ever seen in the clip market. Just let me know if you want a clip or 2 clips or 3 clips.....hahhahahah


----------



## Sailing_Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

I feel the same way about it.... For example, some SKS have a detachable mag, and others use a "stripper clip"... Someone who works in a gun store should know the difference and use the right term. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

As someone that works in a gun store I know that the terms are interchangeable.

As early as the early 1900's when the U.S. Army was about to adopt the 1911, the U.S. Army Ordnance Dept. documents referred to the detachable box magazine of the M1911 pistol as a clip.


----------

